
Yik Yak’s CTO drops out as the hyped anonymous app stagnates - danso
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/04/anonymous-gossip-app-yik-yak-is-in-trouble
======
godzillabrennus
Shame! I used this a few years ago when it launched and found it fun. When
they blocked it around schools I knew it was over. I'm 30 and live far from a
school yet the app always thought I was at a school. That was when I stopped
caring.

------
hatsunearu
They kept introducing stupid crap regression "features" that made the app less
and less anonymous, defeating the whole purpose. If I wanted to talk semi-
anonymously I would be using my college subreddit. Glad it's dying; it's a
shame of a social app.

